
Create Mock API Endpoints in a Few Seconds - pitchinnate
https://testapi.io
======
AllenMay
Great resource for those building with EmberJS, ReactJS or other frontend
frameworks!

------
jakeboyles
Great idea and service!

------
cdilling
THIS IS AWESOME!

